# Postpartum nausea?



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm working with someone who has been nauseaus throughout pregnancy, labor, and now is still nauseaus 2 days postpartum. She is keeping very little down - when I left last night she was finally feeling hungry, so maybe she is turning a corner, but if not, is there anything that you know of to help??


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

nak

I had the same problem and still sometimes do. Is she taking iron? Also, is she bf? I used to get really nauseas in the beginning--a small, rare side effect. It's lessened thru proper regular hydration and regular food intake. It does get better with time, altho long nursing sessions can still leave me a bit queasy.

hth Ami

eta: decaf black tea and salty items help too, as did gatoreade during the early weeks,


----------

